# Pigeon ate peas from rabbit food



## SilverFeral (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello,

I was doing some cleaning and long story short my pet pigeon went in to a bag of rabbit food. Managed somehow to push the opening and got in. He is crazy about it and circles around any time he sees me open it. 
This is the food:
https://www.miscota.com/small-animals/versele-laga/p-165277
Sorry no advertisement meant it is just that it has description here.

He was eating the dried yellow peas from it, which is the reason he is crazy about the food. I know dried peas are OK but are these, from rabbit food, safe for pigeons? I am very worried that he might get sick from them.

Thank you for your answer.


----------

